# Keaton Beach 11/17/12



## ddb (Nov 18, 2012)

Fished Keaton w/ BB and BBJr on Saturday.  It was cold and very windy, but the fishing was great.  Picked up a quick limit of trout then stomped around waiting for the tide to come in so we could find some reds.  Did manage two nice 25" reds (one via BBJr)





Picked up several more trout as we searched for reds, all returned, including this nice 25" picked up by BB:




Water is a chilly 56 degrees, but fish don't seam to mind.  And the cats and sharks appear to have left town, Halleluiah.  The water also appears to have cleared considerably since I last went.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice fish man, I was thinking about some trout fishing in my tank.....Before they all move into the river. BBJr has grown hasn't he...


----------



## ddb (Nov 19, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Nice fish man, I was thinking about some trout fishing in my tank.....Before they all move into the river. BBJr has grown hasn't he...



Well quite your thinking and get to fishing


----------



## bany (Nov 19, 2012)

nice!


----------



## georgia_hunter (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice.. I'm thinking about heading that way Friday and stay until Sunday morning. Everything I am hearing says the trout are biting really good.


----------



## turkeytrot29 (Nov 20, 2012)

Anybody else heard anything about the trout bite at keyton?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Nov 26, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Nice fish man, I was thinking about some trout fishing in my tank.....Before they all move into the river. BBJr has grown hasn't he...



I may just do that, however I have court this Thursday, so maybe this divorce thingy is about to be over with. Then I can start fishing a little more.

Although lately, I've been spending a lot of time with my guitars...........


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 26, 2012)

turkeytrot29 said:


> Anybody else heard anything about the trout bite at keyton?



My brother went day after thanksgiving and him and a buddy caught 35 keepers in just a few hours


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome man!


----------

